# Test Acetate Conversion



## harley009 (Apr 20, 2013)

Not much to be found on this compound.  I assume it is similar to proper and just want to make sure it will hold before I try.

Looking at a blend of test ace 75mg- test prop 75mg- NPP 100mg per ml. Looking at making 45ml worth for an upcoming run. 

Does this look correct?
Oil - 22.61
TA  -3.38g
TP  -3.38g
NPP-4.5g
BA -0.90
BB -8.10

Going with the blend as prop cripples me at 100mg/ml. TA seems to get feed back that is less crippling to some and figure the two of them together will be better then using a larger amount of prop.  I plan on also doing a small batch of ace/prop to close out the last 3 weeks following the npp.


----------



## striffe (Apr 20, 2013)

18% is not enough BB for this blend. I would use atleast 9ml (20%) of BB for this blend. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 21, 2013)

i would definitely go 20 on the bb.  trens pretty dirty, you might have to filter twice.  how does the nandrolone being higher than the test effect you?  the tren a, t prop, and mast triblend is pretty popular, but its usually 50 mgs of each.


Oil - 22.61    25.529mL
TA -3.38g       2.86mL
TP -3.38g       3.48mL
NPP-4.5g        3.98mL
BA -0.90          .9mL
BB -8.10           9mL


----------



## harley009 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. This is my first attempt at brewing so I greatly appreciate it. I have done some more reading and have a couple of questions. 

The additional bb is to reduce pain or help stop the fast acting esters from crystalizing?  You say at least 20% bb so am I looking for it to crash or testing for pip?  Do I just add an additonal 1% bb, assuming I have an issue, and continue to increase it until it's satisfactory?

I plan on doing this Tuesday and not beginning use for 7 days. Thinking I might just do the blend of test, run that for the first week, then make the npp blend if all is well.  I've been reading for months and it doesn't seem hard, just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before starting. Thanks again.

Edit to second response:
No tren, test ace. 2 different forms of test. Test will be 60mg higher per dose then the npp. This is just my 3rd cycle and first time running any injectible aside from test. Kept the doses rather low as I think it's all I should need at this point.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

my fault read that wrong. i wouldn't make that blend personally unless you know how you react to the npp.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 22, 2013)

Npp at 100mg is no pip that I've ever had..is this the question? Ib


----------



## harley009 (Apr 22, 2013)

Question was would testosterone acetate hold at 75mg/ml and would the mixture of test ace 75mg/test prop 75mg/npp 90mg per ml hold. 

I thank everyone for the replies and I am going to separate the npp from the test blend. I am going to try brewing the separate npp first and then move onto the blend once I get that down. 

Might end up wasting some test trying but 3G of each is a pretty insignificant portion of my stash. I am fairly confident I have more of the 2 compounds then I will run in my lifetime. 

I just want to say thanks again. At least I know where to get good help if I fuck it up to bad


----------



## harley009 (Apr 24, 2013)

Finished up and all is well!  Much easier then I expected, filtration was the hardest. Blew out a Millex filter on the last 10ml of test, lost a couple of ml but no biggie. 

Took about 2 hours for the test. Less then half an hour for the npp. Used 2%/20% for both brews as suggested. Will start it next week and hope all is well.  Thanks guys!


----------

